

Concurrency is not Parallelism (it's better) - laktek
http://concur.rspace.googlecode.com/hg/talk/concur.html

======
Drbble
Beware, the site spams your browser history.

See also Haskell's Control.Concurrent and Control.Parallel. modules.

